# 65 lemans power steering



## rivalz (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a 65 lemans that someone has taken a few parts off of. I found the alternator brackets and power steering brackets all from opgi I also bought the remanufactured pump they had but when I put it on the car the pump does not fit the low pressure return line is in the way. I called opgi and they had no clue and just offered me a refund. Does anyone know which pump I need? The cardone 20-6085 is what they sent me and it does not fit. Also someone has reviewed this pump on summit racings website and said it did not fit their 65-66 gto even though that's what summit had the pump listed for. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

I have a real 65 power steering pump n bracktets ... needs a pulley

125 shipped

Scott

206 465 9165

[email protected]


----------



## rivalz (Jun 20, 2017)

Could you send me some pictures?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*power steering*

pictures .......

Just got this with a bunch of mostly 65 stuff over the weekend .. He had 3 65's thru the years ...

Scott spins quiet ... looks clean and dry inside ....

real nice reservoir ..back bracket is steel just painted silver ....


----------

